# DIsable Internet Information Services and NET Framework 3.5.1



## Artas1984 (Sep 13, 2015)

Internet Information Services
Internet Information Services Hostable Web Core

My PC is not a workstation, nor it is a client to one. It is not on a WAN or in some local homegroup, remote access services are also disabled. So..

Do i really need those IIS?

NET Framework 3.5.1 - since i have installed NET Framework 4.5.2, can i disable NET Framework 3.5.1 or is it a must feature, without which the 4.5.2 will not work?

Windows update installed all the 4.5.2 NET Framework updates, but i did not select any 3.5.1 updates - should i install them (if i keep the 3.5.1 NET Framework in my Windows services).


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 13, 2015)

Some Programs dont install / run properly unless they have the specific version of NET Framework that they require.


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 13, 2015)

also some apps might depend on IIS


----------



## Rhyseh (Sep 14, 2015)

You can probably disable IIS without any issues. .NET framework 3.5.1 is required for a number of applications and services to run correctly.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 14, 2015)

I wouldn't touch .NET Framework.  It was likely installed because something needed it installed.

Some versions of Windows (Vista was the first) come preinstalled with .NET Framework because the operating system itself uses it.

1.0 -> 1.1
2.0 -> 3.5
4.0 -> 4.6


As for IIS, is this a Windows 10 install upgraded from Windows 7?  If yes, the best way to be rid of IIS is to do a clean install of Windows 10.  I don't know why but something in the upgrade causes IIS to be enabled and running.  It's a pain to get rid of and I wouldn't recommend trying.


----------



## Pill Monster (Sep 14, 2015)

Artas1984 said:


> Internet Information Services
> Internet Information Services Hostable Web Core
> 
> My PC is not a workstation, nor it is a client to one. It is not on a WAN or in some local homegroup, remote access services are also disabled. So..
> ...


 U can disable IIS if u want....  Net 3.5 is required to run certain apps, 4.5 is newer but doesn't replace the old 3.x versions.

Kinda makes me wonder why 3.5 requires a separate install on W10.....


----------



## Jetster (Sep 14, 2015)

Good luck keeping that off your system


----------



## 95Viper (Sep 14, 2015)

Goto "Windows Features" and see if it is checked.
If it is, uncheck it to un-install it.
I, personally, don't use IIS and have no trouble without it.


Spoiler











However, like others have stated, you may need that .net for some programs to function.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 14, 2015)

Pill Monster said:


> Kinda makes me wonder why 3.5 requires a separate install on W10.....


Because all of the applications that ship with Windows 10 run on 4.6 (Common Language Runtime version 4).  I installed Quicken 2008 on my computer which requires .NET 3.5 (CLR 2).  Windows 10 automatically prompted to download and install it before proceeding with the Quicken installer.


----------



## Drone (Oct 8, 2015)

I always try to avoid .Net 3.5 because it's never alone, its annoying friends .Net 2 and 3 are always with it. Unfortunately some specialized programs, especially object oriented languages like C++ builder can't work without it. Hell, even annoying Windows usb/dvd download tool requires 3.5. Thankfully there's Zotac USB tool


----------

